# جديدة فى المشاركات



## soso2006 (20 مايو 2006)

اريد معرفة رايكم بصراحة فى المشروع والاظهار (بالرغم انه مش عاجبنى ) واريد اقتراحات جديدة لفكرة اظهار الشاسيه ...






​​


----------



## Blue Bird (20 مايو 2006)

والله نفسي اساعد .. بس للاسف واضح ان في مشكله في ارفاق الصور مش ظاهره عندى !!!!


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

نفس المشكله الصوره مش ظاهره عندك كمان ياريت تعيد رفعها مره اخري حتى نتمكن من مساعدتك


----------



## soso2006 (20 مايو 2006)

*اسفة ع الرابط اللى مش فعال*

(اريد معرفة رايكم بصراحة فى المشروع والاظهار (بالرغم انه مش عاجبنى ) واريد اقتراحات جديدة لفكرة اظهار الشاسيه ...)
http://www.filegone.com/940c


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (21 مايو 2006)

*لاسف برده مش ظاهر المشروع :81: 

حاولي ارساله مرة ثانية لكي نتمكن من مساعدتك ياتري هو حجمه اد ايه ممكن تضغطيه وتجربي ارفاقه 

اتمني لك التوفيق:68: *


----------



## soso2006 (21 مايو 2006)

*ما اعرف فى ايه ؟ هذا لينك تانى*

هذا لينك تانى للصورة بشكل اصغر شوى يا ريت يشتغل لانى محتاجة رايكم واقتراحاتكم:80: 
http://www.filegone.com/fsls


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (21 مايو 2006)

إضافة صور في المشاركات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8993


----------



## Blue Bird (23 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله المشروع جميل بجد ... الكتله متداخله مع بعضا بشكل يثير الاعجاب فعلا .. هي كتيير شويه لكن كتكوين عام هو تكوين موفق 100% لكنها ادت في النهايه لان الواجهه تطلع شكلها مش بنفس قوه الكتله جايز انتى واخده الواجه علي محور ضعيف تشكيليا .. ودي احدي نقاط الضعف .
اللقطات جميله جدا .. انا اقصد زوايا اللقطات .. لانها اهم احاجه بالنسبه لمشروع زى مشروعك كده .. انا شايف ان انتى وفقتي تماما في اختيار لقطات .. وكان ممكن تاخدي لقطات اكتر كمان لان الكتله فيها شغل كتييير اوى ..جميله 
بس واضح ان انتى استعجلتي في المسقط الافقي... كان ممكن حله بطريقه في نفس مستوي الكتله 
اقصد علي مستويات مختلفه تماما في ارتفاعاتها واتجاتها 
الموقع ده لمعماري مشهور جدا .. اغلب شغله متاحف .. علي الرغم من انه يهودي وعمل عده متاحف لليهود تصور معانتهم ايام النازيه .. الا اني اري اننا يجب علينا الاستفاده منه ومن اعماله 
http://www.daniel-libeskind.com/projects/index.html

الموقع ده لمجموعه معماريه مشهوره 
http://www.architecture-studio.fr/Architecturestudio.php?rubrique=Etudes&currentSort=Categorie&Catchoix=Culture/Education

هولاء المعماريون ممكن تشوفي شغلهم قريب الشبه من اسلوبك .. انا بحب الاسلوب ده جدا .. انا لسه عندي مواقع كتيير لكن هأرتبها وانسقها واكيد هشارك بيها في هذا المنتدي الرائع 
مستوي رائع .. تمنياتي بدوام التفوق


----------



## soso2006 (23 مايو 2006)

*الحمدلله الصورة ظهرت*

* اشكرك (بلو) على تعليقك على الشغل وعلى فكرة دة اخر شاسيه انا قدمته فى اخر سكييز دة مش الفاينال
* على فكرة (بلو) المسقط الافقى فعلا محلول مستويات مختلفة لكن انا وضعت مسقط افقى عبارة عن سلايس فى الكتلة عشان تبان كل العناصر المكونة للمشروع (متحف حضارات فى سيناء) 
* فى الفاينال ان شاء الله هحط السلايس مع المستويات
* اللى انا لسة محتارة فيه هوة كيفية اظهار المشروع والشاسيهات فى النهائى لو عندكم افكار قولولى
* كمان محتاجة اى افكار جديدة فى كيفية دراسة متعمقة للمشروع (مع عدم استخدام شئ تقليدى) لانى بواجه نقد جامد فى الكلية وصعوبة فى شرحه


----------



## Blue Bird (23 مايو 2006)

العفو ده اقل واجب .... 
اول انتى عندك ميزه مهمه .. وان المشروع متحف يعني ممكن تعملي اي حاجه مافيش قيود..
يمكن يكون عندك بعض القيود البيئيه او اشتراطات معينه للبناء او المواد الخام نظرا لانه في سيناء
دول بعض اسماء معماريين مشهورين فكرهم عالي جدا -ما بيخفوش زيك كده- خطوطك قريبه من خطوطهم حاولي تدوري علي مشاريع ليهم في جوجل مثلا .. هتفيدك كتير
Zaha Hadid
Rem Koolhaas
HARIRI & HARIRI
DOMINIQUE PERRAULT
Coop Himmelblau
Daniel Libeskind
Jean-Pierre Heim
Pierre Sartoux & Augustin Rosenstiehl
Peter Eisenman
Vezzoni & Associés
Bernard Tschumi

واي خدمه...


----------



## rostom_designs (25 مايو 2006)

أعتقد أن الكتل بحاجة الي تهذيب أكثر كما يمكنني القول ان خطوط القطاع لم تجيء متماشية مع الموضوع ككل و لكن أري ايضا البلانز متميزة جدا و قلما نري هذا التفكير الجريء من مهندسة))


----------



## RBF (25 مايو 2006)

*مشروع ممتاز*

هو المشروع ده مش نهائي؟ !!!!!
أنا فعلاً تفاجأت بهذا، بصراحة اظهارك قوي و معبر، و لكن هناك بعض الملاحظات على الإظهار:
1- اختيارك لألوان الثيمة جاء متميزاً، من المعروف أن الأحمر مع الأبيض أقوى الألوان للإخراج (ِA)
2- ترتيب اللوحة جاء ضعيفاً و أضعف من قوة الإبهار و سرقة النظر (C)
3- فكرة عرض الرسومات على محور جيده و لكن المحور جاء ضعيفاً في اتجاهه رغم تأكيده بظل أحمر (C)
4- جميل جداً انهاء تسلسل عرض الرسومات بمنظور للكتلة، و الأفضل من ذلك هو اختيار زاوية اللقطة (+A)
5- الرسومات " ثقيلة " أعتقد ممكن تكون أخف قليلاً ، أعني سماكة الخطوط (B)
6- طريقة عرض اللوحة منظمة و بها بعض النعومة ، و هذا بعكس مشروعك الذي يتميز بجرأة خطوطة و كتله، و أرجوكي لا تضعي ذلك ضمن سياسة التعادل،
لأن في حالتك هذا يضعف من الإثنان نلجأ لهذه السياسة في الإظهار عندما يكون المشروع به بعض الإتجاهات للسلاسة ، و هو ما يفتقده مشروعك (B)
7- ألوان الدياجرامات غير مناسبة، كان من الأفضل لو التزمت بالأحمر الفاتح مع الرمادي للتظليل مع الاحتفاظ بالأسود للخطوط (C)
8- خط العنوان جيد في اختياره و لكن نفس المشكلة الخط مكسر و لكن بأطراف ناعمة، تحتاجين لخط أكثر حده (B)
9- المنظور ذو الخلفية سيء جداً ، الكتلة نفسها رائعة و لكن الخلفية سيئة للغاية و أثرت سلباً على اللوحة (C)
10- عدا ذلك ، فعلاً الإظهار رائع، ينقصه بعض الحرفية، و لكن التفكير رائع ، و الأساس -المشروع- ممتاز (+A)

المشروع بشكل عام ممتاز أعطيه (-A)
عذراً لطريقة التقييم و لكني متعود عليها في الكلية مع المشاريع الأخرى للطلبة

بمكن لك تركيب خلفيات للمناظير بهذا التكنيك، أعتقد أنه مناسب جداً لمشروعك حيث يعطي نتائج جميلة و مكسرة و جديده بنفس الوقت،
و لكنه يحتاج لحرفية عالية و حس فني و تمكن من أدوات الفوتوشوب، و هو ما أعتقد أنك تملكيه






























على فكرة، أنت كتبت عن مشروعي "لا تعليق" أرجو مزيد من التوضيح


----------



## soso2006 (25 مايو 2006)

ميرسى رامى على رايك وانتقاداتك البناءة ،هحاول فعلا اعالج اللى محتاجه المشروف ، فعلا الصور رائعة الاخراج وان شاء الله هحاول ابعتلكم الفاينال قريب ويكون كويس

بالنسبة لرامى (انا على ما افتكر انه اسمك رامى يارب يطلع صح ) (rbf) انا مقدرتش اعلق على مشروعك لانى بضايق من المشاريع اللى تكون مستوحاة من مشاريع قديمة (مشروع مجلة التصميم) يمكن ميكونش قصدك وجت صدفة .... عشان كدة مقدرتش اعلق ... على فكرة انا احتفظت بالصورة عندى لانى عاجبنى فكرة الاظهار جدا فى الخلفية حتى لو انها اخفت المساقط والقطاعات لكنها فكرة ممتازة ومجنونة ونا بحب دة

ميرسى لكل المرور على موضوعى ....


----------



## soso2006 (25 مايو 2006)

الى كل المرور على هذا الموضوع ... من يملك مناظير داخلية تتماشى مع طبيعة المشروع الحجرية او توحى بفكرة رجاء مراسلتى بها على soso1624 (at) hotmail وشكرا للجميع


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

ميرسي ليكي
ممكن تدخلي على مشروعي، يوجد جديد
و هنا يوجد أنواع مختلفة من مشاريعي السابقة ذات أنواع متباينة من الإظهار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=122741&posted=1#post122741
يمكن تقدري تعلقي المره دي


----------



## moha_arc (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبده غباشي (27 مايو 2006)

الحقيقة مشروعك عاجبني فيه أوي شكل الكتل و فورم البلان جدا
لكن الإظهار مش عاجبني الصراحة لأنه مش مظهر المشروع بشكل واضح


----------



## karim shaalan (27 مايو 2006)

it is a very beautiful project


----------



## عبده غباشي (27 مايو 2006)

ممكن أعرف جامعة إيه؟


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

*الى عبده*

عبده غباشى سورى على التأخير فى الرد ... انا جامعة قناة السويس ببورسعيد


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

مشروع جميل soso


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للمهندسة فادية على الرد ... وشكرا لكل المرور على المشروع وياريت يكون فعلا يستاهل الامتياز من وجهة نظر الدكاترة المحكمين ، لانى لسة هناقش المشروع ان شاء الله 2\7 الجاى ، ادعولى ....


----------



## troy_119 (10 يونيو 2006)

المشروع من وجهه نظرى -( شكله حلو اوى ) يشد الواحد كده الوانه جميله و سيطره اللون الاحمر و البيض عامل شغل .


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

شكرا تروى ... ادعيلى يا اخى انا سأواجه مناقشة عصيبة ، سأسجلها لكم وأعرضها عليكم حتى تروا من المسؤل عن هدم الفكر المعمارى فى الطلبة وقتل الابداع ...


----------



## ahmedmaree (11 يونيو 2006)

انا مشى قادر احكم على المشروع


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

مش فاهمة يا احمد ايه اللى مش واضح ليك اكتبلى بالظبط وانا اقولك تفاصيل ( مع العلم ان المشروع لسة تحت التصميم والتظبيط ومش هقول كل حاجة عشان لسة المناقشة 2/7 ان شاء الله )....


----------



## ملك الحلوة (3 يوليو 2006)

ياسوسو ممكن تفرجينى على مشاريع التانية عشان انا فعلا باستفيد انا لسة لحد دلوقتى ما اشتغلتش كوبيوتر


----------



## soso2006 (3 يوليو 2006)

ان شاء الله انا هضع فاينال المشروع دة الاسبوع الجاى بعد المناقشة ....


----------



## ملك الحلوة (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سوسو وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## soso2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

هذا هو المشروع الفاينال والحمد لله تقديرى امتياز


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 يوليو 2006)

المشروع جامد جدا طبعا ويستحق اول امتياز 

عقبالى


----------



## رونان (19 يوليو 2006)

المشروع حلو يا سارة والمشروع بيبين انك عندك تنوع فى الافكار يعنى مثلا فى ناس ماشية بنظام معين من اول سنة فى عمارة لكن انا شفت ليكى مشروعين مختلفين خالص ودة يدل على انك معمارية ناجحة ربنا يوفقق انا متوقع ليكى مستقبل باهر ان شاء الله ولكن انا ليى تعليق بسيط انا شفت الاسكتش الاخير فى المشروع دة كنت منتظر اخراج احسن من كدة وعايز اعرف انت لية خليتى الخلفية بيضة 
بصراحة انا بش شايف اى تعليق فى المشروع نفسة لانة جامد


----------



## ملك الحلوة (19 يوليو 2006)

يا سوسو المشروع ما شاء الله فعلا تحفة معمارية وانا فعلا عاجبنى الستايل بتاعك فى الشغل


----------



## RBF (19 يوليو 2006)

الاظهار خرج سيء جداً للغايه يا ساره، بصراحه ، الإظهار الابتدائي أفضل، قد أقبل الااستمرار في نفس المستوى
و لكنني أرفض تماماً الهبوط لمستويات أقل


----------



## soso2006 (19 يوليو 2006)

الاظهار فعلا اقل من الاسكتش القبل الاخير ولكن هذه كانت رغبتى لان المشروع كان صعب توصيل فكرته للدكاترة طول العام وفضلت عدم المبالغة فى الاظهار حتى يكون المشروع فقط هو مركز جذب النظر واحسن استخدام لذلك الخلفية البيضاء خصوصا تحت البلانز حتى تكون اوضح والحمد لله انا مشروعى كان الوحيد المتفرد فى الدفعة واراهن اى احد انه يقول غير ذلك فلم يكن له مثيل لا اخراج ولا تصميم .....


----------



## HARD MAN (19 يوليو 2006)

الفكرة الكتلية راااائعة ويبدو أن هناك معمارية جديدة تفتتح مرحلة جديدة في العمارة في مصر الكنانة. 

لكن أتمنى لو نستطيع معك مناقشة الفكر والفلسفة التصميمية والتوجه المتبع في التصميم وكذلك حلول المعالجة التصميمية مع الفكرة العامة والكتلة. 

مبروك الامتياز ولك كل التحية والتقدير 


م. أبو أحمد


----------



## RBF (20 يوليو 2006)

أنا يا ساره أستطيع قول غير ذلك، صحيح لم يكن له مثيل في التصميم ، و لكن من ناحيه الاخراج، اسمحي لي، كان هناك أفضل منه كثيراً،
و بالمناسبه، الاخراج ، ينعكس على التصميم، بمعنى ، أنه قد يرفع التصميم ، و قد يخفضه


----------



## soso2006 (20 يوليو 2006)

انا مصرة على رايي لا مثيل له لا اخراج ولا تصميم وهذا ليس معناه انه الافضل ولكن هذا رايي واردت به انه متفرد ....


----------



## RBF (20 يوليو 2006)

و أنا مصر على أنه يوجد أفضل منه ( كثيراً )


----------



## ملك الحلوة (20 يوليو 2006)

بالعكس انا شايفة ان الاظهار كان احسن فى شكله النهائى


----------



## رونان (20 يوليو 2006)

انا مع رايى المهندس رامى فى الموضوع بتاع الاخراج كان ممكن احسن من كدة وانا اعترض على كلمة لا مثيل له لا اخراج ولا تصميم لان مفيش مشروع ناجح من كل الجهات ولو عشان احنا قلنا ليكى ان المشروع حلو وجميل فأنا اسف انى اقول لكى يا مهندسة سارة ان الكلام دة خلاكى تفتكرى ان المشروع مفيش مثيلة من المشاريع التانية و دة فية نوع من التكبر والتعالى بالمشروع ودة غلط من المهندس المعمارى لان من اخلاق المهندس الناحج عدم الغرور 
يا مهندسة سارة الكمال لله وحدة


----------



## soso2006 (21 يوليو 2006)

انا لم اقصد التكبر او التعالى او الغرور بالمشروع 
انا قلت وكررت ان المشروع ( متفرد ) ولا يعنى ان لا مثيل له اخراج او تصميم انه الافضل كل ما اعنيه هو التفرد فى اسلوب التفكير والاظهار ولو كنت من عندنا فى الكلية لرأيت ما اقصده بان كل المشاريع متشابهة تماما تصميما واظهارا .....


----------



## soso2006 (21 يوليو 2006)

نسيت اقول حاجة كمان انه برغم تفرد المشروع انه ليس اول الامتياز لكنه امتياز عادى جدا 85.7 اى انه من وجهة نظر المحكمين هناك الافضل منه وهذا ما يؤكد كلامى انه ليس الافضل لكن برايي انه متفرد .......


----------



## ملك الحلوة (21 يوليو 2006)

التوضيح فعلا كان مهم يا سوسو


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (21 يوليو 2006)

يا جماعة انا شفت المشاريع كلها فعلا مشروع سارة كان مش زى حد وانا فاهم كلامها هو كلامها صح لكن فيه مشاريع متعوب فيها اكتر زى مشروع منة اللى من الاسماعيلية وعلى فكرة اخدت امتياز 


هناك فرق بين المجهود الكبير والفكر المتفرد


----------



## ملك الحلوة (21 يوليو 2006)

كريم لو سمحت ممكن لو معاك صور لمشروع منة ممكن تفرجهولنا


----------



## RBF (22 يوليو 2006)

ساره... المشاريع كلها متشابهه ، نعم، و لكن هناك كذا مشروع متميزين ، و متميزين جداً ، و تفوقوا على مشروعك، و انتي عارفه كده، فبلاش الغرور، و استسلمي ..........


----------



## soso2006 (22 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك يا كريم على التوضيح ، ياريت كل اللى ناقدنى فوق يكون شاف كل المشاريع زيك عشان انا مش قادرة اوصل فكرتى ليهم .....


----------



## soso2006 (22 يوليو 2006)

رجاء من رامى ذكر المشاريع التى تفوقت على مشروعى ( فكريا ) وليس شكليا ....


----------



## رونان (22 يوليو 2006)

ياريت يا سارة توضحى الكلام الى انت بتقولية ببعض المشاريع من الدفعة معاكى ويريت تكون الكويس منها ويكون فيها فكر بش حبة مشاريع متشابهة وخلاص ويارت يا رامى ايضاح المشاريع السابق ذكرها


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (23 يوليو 2006)

بالنسبة لمشروع منة قريب هيكزن معايا


----------



## ملك الحلوة (23 يوليو 2006)

يعنى ان شاء الله تفرجهولنا


----------



## geedward (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ابحث عن برنامج ال archicad


----------



## nadiarch (14 نوفمبر 2006)

والله المشروع عاجبني وحاسس بالانسجام 
المفروض تكون فخور من هيك أعمال :20: 

والى الامام:75:


----------



## خالد يونس (30 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره يا جماعه ساره بقت معيده عندنا فى الكليه 
وعلى فكره هى مش مغروره والله ولا حاجه بالعكس جدا بقى 
هى زكيه جدا وقويه جدااااااااا وفعلا مشوعه متفرد وملوش مثيل عندنا فى الكليه 
مشروعها لسه معروض ويثير اعجاب الجميع حتى الان انا مكنتش شفت الاسكتش الى قبل الفينال وهقولها انه بصراحه كان عجبنى اكتر شويه هبقى احط مشروعى انا كمان الصغنن ومحتاج تعليقاتكم


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2006)

معقد لكن جميل


----------



## هيثم محمد (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع جميل والاظهار ممتاز ولكن من رائي يحتاج الي ترتيب للكتل افضل من كده


----------



## salah_snz (1 يناير 2007)

من فضلك تقبل رأي مع أننى ما زلت في أولى عمارة جامعة طنطا بمصر
أرى أن الأظهار يثير الضوضاء و الإنزعاج في النفس عند النظر للوهلة الأولى أما المشروع فلم أدرسه جيداً بالإضافة أنني لا أميل لهذا النوع من التصميمات
شكراً


----------



## wesaaaa (27 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد المشروع اكثر من رائع وبارب دايما في تقدم يارب


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

عمل جميل و موفق ووفقك الله.


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

عمل جميل و موفق ووفقك الله.


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

عمل جميل و موفق ووفقك الله.


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير .............بالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## amro abu arra (1 يناير 2008)

تحياتي... انا ما في لي اي انتقاد على المشروع او الرسومات ؟؟؟
انت تطلب الاظهار


المشكلة اذا بتلاظ معي في عملية الاظهار ؟؟؟ اللوحة مضغوطة جدا ؟؟تقارب الرسومات وكثرة الخطوط المتشابكة ؟؟؟كل هذا بعمل ع تشتيت الافكار و عدم القدرة على قراءة المشروع ؟ وايضا يسبب ضياع واقصاء للفكرة العامة في المشروع

لذلك من وجهة نظري اعيد النظر في الالوان المستخدمة ؟؟ وكذيك طريقة ترتيب الرسومات وترابطها وتسلسلها معم بعض بحيت يكون المشروع مقروء بشكل افضل 
التوفيق اخوك في الله عمرو الاحمد


----------



## نملة سحرية (14 فبراير 2009)

sokrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## دنيا المناصير (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*هاي كتير شكلو المشروع حلو بسس ممكن planالمشروع بشكل واضح *


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

*gooooooooooooooooood*

gooooo:15ooooooooooood


----------



## reem mohamed (22 فبراير 2010)

الكتل رائعة والاظهار وفكرة التجميع جيد جدا


----------



## البحر4499 (20 أغسطس 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

المشروع من بعيد جيد بس محتاج الي صور اوضح عشان اعرف اقيم بس علي العموم عندك قدره فعاله علي الاخراج


----------



## gariballah (4 فبراير 2011)

لم استطع رؤية الصور


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

التصميم نفسه تحفه بجد والاظهار غريب اول مره اشوفه بس حلو اوى بلتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

